#   ( )

## us4lta

:    :"
 1957                "" (   ..)      ( "").         -113 (""),     16  .
1958     -   (/ 299),           ""      "".    1959         ,   1960     ,   -123   .  -123    30 .
   1958-1970 .  -      -129, -130, -134.      ...      "".

* -111 ""   .        ,     .*

----------


## labuda51

-123,-111,-130( -),-134,-173(),-175(        ).   -111,-175.

----------


## RV3DOD

> -111,-175.


  111   .      . 
     ,    -123   .    ,    ( 1   ,  )      -130.

----------


## us4lta

> 111   .      .


""     . :Smile:     : "", "" .    -104 ?       .    "" .

----------


## us4lta

> :    :"
>  1957                "" (   ..)      ( ""). *        -113 (""),*     16  .


 -112,   ?          .

----------


## us4lta

> :    :"
>          -113 (""), *    16 * .


 16      ,  -113 .

* 16-  -         .    . .  ()*

Russia / Moskovskaja Oblast / Mytishchi /  / 1-  ., 6    15  1923           764           .

      150          .        ,                .              ,      .     ,             . *   - -7,*   ,     1943    .       19  1943             腻     .

----------


## Boris..

-112,   -113     -55. 
-111    -  ()   -60.
   .

----------


## Boris..

> -60,     ...


  -60 (8 ,  .  -49 )  -50 (   , ,   )



> .  .


  :Smile: 

..      50.
 70-80.      ,     -  (). 
   .  ,   ,          . 
              . ,        .   .
               50,     ,   ,   .
   (  :Evil or Very Mad: ) -     !
   ,      -     , ,  13  ...  . . :Sad: 
  ,      ,  ,   ...  ,     .
    !   15-20   ,  - .
         !
     -113
  -,  . :Smile:

----------


## R0TA

> -60 (8 ,  .  -49 )  -50 (   , ,   )


,  50 ,   ,      .  123    10 , ,    .

----------


## R0TA

> !   15-20   ,  - .
>          !


 .  20-25      34,44, ,           .

----------


## RZ7K

70-72     -146 "".  : 2 -111, -407,-107,  -405  3  -326.  ""   -123.   ()  -()   -113. 
-111        ....     "",    .....
""          " ".....  ....

----------


## 1963

> ,      ?


 9-  10-
https://military.trcvr.ru/2015/08/11/radiostancija-9-r/
https://military.trcvr.ru/2015/08/12/radiostancii-10-r/

----------

R7MU

----------


## R3RW

152.

----------

Georgi,

----------


## Relav

10     ,     .    . 63     50.    -9,    .   .

----------

